# New pricing on AWE Tuning K04 Turbo Kits.



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

AWE Tuning has a long history of using K04 Turbos to create daily driven supercars. Now it’s time to make our K04 kits more attainable. New, lower pricing on all AWE Tuning K04 Turbo kits for the 2.7T means if you’ve got K04 on the brain, now may be the time to transform your car with a boost in performance. Go fast, for less, right here.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

AWE Tuning RSK04 Turbo kits are in stock and ready to add power to your 2.7T, at new pricing. Check out how an AWE Tuning RSK04 kit can transform your Audi, right here.


----------

